# Graphics Contest #44 -- Wicket **Last Day to Enter**



## doodlebug

Graphics Contest #44 --- Nini's Wicket 
Theme: Halloween
Entry Deadline: Thurs Oct 19, 2007










Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Wicket must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until *October 19, 2007.*

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## marie73

Awwwww, that's my favorite picture of him! It was my desktop for quite some time. Nice choice, Lisa!

:heart


----------



## Megan1216

Great choice, Lisa!  I'll have some Spooky fun with this one!


----------



## jessamica8

Finally found some time to do one of these again!


----------



## doodlebug

Very cute!


----------



## marie73

Jessica, that is sooooo cool!


----------



## Jeanie

I love it!


----------



## Megan1216

That is way neat, Jessica!  

Here is mine:









Megan


----------



## DesnBaby

I like that Megan :wink:


----------



## Leazie

Wow, both of those pictures are sooo cool!!


----------



## horseplaypen

That's a great one, Megan. I like the light coming out of the pumpkin's face!


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you Des, Leazie, and Victoria!  I love Halloween, so this was really fun!


----------



## Jeanie

Your entries are getting better all the time, Megan.


----------



## Megan1216

Jeanie!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## horseplaypen

This was a fun theme!


----------



## marie73

Wow, Victoria, just looking at that scared me! I can hear it in Vincent Price's voice! :yikes


----------



## Megan1216

Des & Victoria, those are awesome!


----------



## Nini

horseplaypen said:


> This was a fun theme!


Wow, I love this! I am very impressed by all of the submissions 8O


----------



## DesnBaby

Meaghan1216 said:


> Des & Victoria, those are awesome!


Thanks Megan


----------



## horseplaypen

Thanks for the kind words!  Of course, Wicket is pretty easy on the eyes... and I love the look on his face, it's almost like he's the master of mischievous ceremonies...


----------



## melysion

Well - first time I've done this so likely to be a little rough compared to everyone else's submissions (I'm not exactly artistic) .. but seeing as its Wicket I couldn't resist.


----------



## marie73

For a first try - that's better than anything I could do! Oh, wait, that's not saying much.  

Very nice, Allie!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Clap!! Clap!! those are all amazing!!!!!


----------



## Leazie

Everyone's submissions are amazingly creative!


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Yay for free time!


----------



## marie73

Very cool special effects, Kate!


----------



## Megan1216

Allie & Kate, those are _Wicket_!   I like those!!


----------



## DesnBaby

Meaghan1216 said:


> Allie & Kate, those are _Wicket_!   I like those!!


Good pun on words Megan :lol:


----------



## horseplaypen

I like that one Kate - I like what you did with his eyes. Very nice!


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> Meaghan1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allie & Kate, those are _Wicket_!   I like those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good pun on words Megan :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat

they are all so great! it will be so hard to choose


----------



## felis

Loving all the entries so far!! This is a really fun theme - lots of options. 
Here's my entry!


----------



## marie73

Very cute! You can't look at it without smiling.


----------



## Megan1216

Awesome, Felis!


----------



## Megan1216

7 Entries!  Is this the most we've seen in a long time? Hopefully, we'll reach 15 entries like we used to!


----------



## Janice

Beautiful job guys... you are all so very talented!!


----------



## doodlebug

Wow...we have some great entries!

Today's the last day to enter!!!


----------



## Megan1216

Great job you all!


----------

